# Please Help! New 10g tank



## rahoffma (May 11, 2005)

:help: 

Hi everyone, 
I found this forum searching for information about stuff that's going on.
A couple years ago I acquired a 5.5g hand me down with an under gravel filter.

There was a small crack in the glass (at the top - I couldn't fill it up completely to the brim), and the undergravel filter seemed to really be doing nothing. With all this, I've had the same two neon tetras, and a phantom glass fish (I don't know that these are exact names) that have lived for almost ever since I got the tank.

Long story short, I wanted to upgrade the filter, would have required a new hood, would have cost less just to buy a 10g package that included everything. Did that about a week ago.

Both neon tetras have died (I've added other fish - was it too soon?) And there's something collecting on the top of the water - I can only desicribe it as a filmy substance.

As I've looked through some posts on this forum, I see people tlaking about ph levels, phosphate, and stuff like that - this is totally beyond what I know. I know that hte temperature is appropriate, and the filter is working (the film only collects on the side of the acuarium where the filter doesn't reach).

How do I even test the ph level? What level should it be at, and how do I get it there?
Phosphate? What is it?
What else do I need to do. I obviously didn't upgrade the tank so that I could quickly go through several fish.

Please help! Thanks in advance.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

pH is irrelevant for this situation: you're using the same water source n the new tank as in the old, right? (tap water presumably) and it's your old fish that are dying. The actual pH level is rarely a problem, it's sudden changes of pH that are a problem, and this is not what's happened here.

Phosphate is irrelevant too for this situation. It's relevant if you have too much algae (phosphate may be the cause) or if you're trying to fine-tune the nutrient for your aquatic plants, but this also isn't the problem here.

I bet you anything that your problem is new tank syndrome, specifically too high levels of ammonia and nitrite. Read the "Setting Up Your Tank..." articles here for more info:
http://fins.actwin.com/mirror/begin.html
and especially pay attention to the articles under "Cycling'' Your Tank at
http://fins.actwin.com/mirror/begin-cycling.html


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

how did you upgrade the tank, what was your process, did you rinse everything off during this time, do you use water conditoner?


----------



## rahoffma (May 11, 2005)

Thank you both for the responses - (I'll look at the articles after i send this reply).

When I switched over, I rinsed everything with warm water, then with cold water. I didn't use any soap or detergent or anything.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

then yes, you are experencing new tank syndrome. when you rinsed everything off, you lost all of your good and bad bacteria


----------



## Jordan01 (Apr 18, 2005)

I think that I kno what (filmy substance) you are talking about. I have the same thing. It is just on the top of the water and when I do a water change I just taking it off the top and it will be fine for 1-2 days and then it will come back? I don't think that it is hurting the fish, all my readings are perfect and the only thing that I can think of I have you put any objects in there not meant for an aquarium? Like a ornament, golf ball, any ordinary object, ect. or have you put your hand in the water after you have eaten somthing greasy? It could be a lot of things. Just keep up with your water changes and it night go away.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Rah, just follow Myravan's advice about "new tank syndrome" and you will be OK. For the film, you might try dragging a paper towel across the surface.


----------

